# PRL Special for Quick Sale



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Selling 60+ Pure Red Line (Grade A - S) for $120 as I'm freeing up a tank for another project and need these gone by the weekend. All various sizes from babies, juvenile,adults. PM me with your contact information if your interested. Note: I'm located in Thornhill/North York (Dufferin & Steeles)


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

sorry posted in the wrong section. Moderator please move or delete.
Thanks.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

sold pending pickup.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just missed it.. x_x


----------

